# 4x4 Tumbled Marble Backsplash



## dcd22 (Jul 12, 2007)

I am about to do a backsplash to finish off my kitchen remodel. I will be using 4x4 tumbled marble tiles installed over sheetrock.

Do I need to prep the sheetrock in any way? Right now it is just painted. 

Do I use thin set or mastic to adhere them to the wall?

What size groutline do I use and do I butt them right to my granite counter or leave a space then fill with caulk?

Do I need to seal them prior to grouting as to not fill all the holes and ridges with grout?

Any other tips and trick's would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

dcd22 said:


> I am about to do a backsplash to finish off my kitchen remodel. I will be using 4x4 tumbled marble tiles installed over sheetrock.
> 
> Do I need to prep the sheetrock in any way? Right now it is just painted.


No, just clean off any cooking grease or construction dust



dcd22 said:


> Do I use thin set or mastic to adhere them to the wall?


This is debated. Either is fine for this application. 



dcd22 said:


> What size groutline do I use and do I butt them right to my granite counter or leave a space then fill with caulk?


This is mainly aesthetic. Tumbled says to me irregular which says to me wider grout lines. I would jay them out on a table and see what you like. I would guess that 3/16" would look good. Generally speaking connections between dissimilar materials should be caulked. I would just go ahead and grout the joint though (it may look better) if the grout cracks then just caulk it. The line between your first row of time is the same size as your grout joint.



dcd22 said:


> Do I need to seal them prior to grouting as to not fill all the holes and ridges with grout?


Depends on porousity of the tiles. No sealer will keep out the grout from large pours. Generally speaking a porous tile should be sealed before grouting. Grouting can be done without getting grout on the surface if you have a really porous tile. They make a contraption that looks like a cake icing bag for just this purpose.



dcd22 said:


> Any other tips and trick's would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

That's a nice post Brik


----------

